# Blue fangs, my baby's got blue fangs ...



## KZoo (Apr 30, 2005)

Howdy there! Long time, no post ... well, here are a couple of pics of my growing baby blue fangs! One of them, anyway ... the other is a tad grumpy, getting ready to molt. They have grown SO much since I got them at 1/2"!!


----------



## BlkCat (Apr 30, 2005)

That is so kool. i have never seen that before! Congrats!! :worship:
BTW, Nice ring!


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 30, 2005)

wow they have grown a lot. those are some cool T's.


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice. whats the latin name for them?



-Mattyb


----------



## insectoman (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello,

it's Ephebopus cyanognathus.

Best regards
Benoît


----------



## siucfi (Apr 30, 2005)

Sweet pics those are on my wishlist as well.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 30, 2005)

hello fellow michigander lol, nice pic, could you get a closer pic of the fangs?
 :?


----------



## bonesmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanx alot-now I want one!! :evil:


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 30, 2005)

Cool Bluefangs. :worship:  Good condition too


----------



## KZoo (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thanks, y'all!*

Yep, they sure HAVE grown!! Have been little piggies since I got them, and molted like clockwork. Not sure if I can get a closer fang pic, but here is another photo anyway! Sure do love these kids!!!!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow! I think I just added another one to the wish list. So, are they pretty docile then?


----------



## Joe1968 (Apr 30, 2005)

truely a beauty.    I really want one but their always gets sold out fast.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Very Nice*

I also have one about that size. Very pretty. I'll be getting a few more of these myself! Also the answer to one of the questions if they are docile. My bluefang is very easy to handle. However; I've heard they can also be very high strung and fast moving.


----------



## KZoo (Apr 30, 2005)

They are indeed a little on the nervous side, but these guys have been routinely handled gently since they were tiny. They don't love coming out, but they are tolerant and cautiously trusting of me. I only ask them to come out every now and then for a photo shoot!

If anyone has an inkling of getting one, DO IT - they are just amazing little animals to watch grow!!


----------



## versimomma (Apr 30, 2005)

I have one and its MEANNNNNNNNN and only about <----------> that big lol   
 It bit the paintbrush several times when I was housing it!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Apr 30, 2005)

I just got 2 a few weeks ago one is 1/2" and the other is 3/4" to 1" Both have buried but I can still see them. I can't wait till they get bigger


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2005)

This is a species I'm very interested in....I looked around for some care info but didn't come up with much, so if anyone could point me in the right direction I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 1, 2005)

beautiful spiders. The only thing that turned me off on the blue fangs was that I was told they lose most of that color as they grow. Otherwise I think I may have to try one some day


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 1, 2005)

I believe the females still have them they mature but I don't think males do I could be wrong though its just going by pics I have seen


----------



## bonesmama (May 1, 2005)

There's not alot of info on these little beauties (I looked for some right after I saw the pics..lol) and all the dealers that I checked out who even had them on their lists were sold out!


----------



## T-Harry (May 1, 2005)

Just recently I also got three slings of that species, they're about the same size as Ssspidermom's have been in the beginning.



> beautiful spiders. The only thing that turned me off on the blue fangs was that I was told they lose most of that color as they grow. Otherwise I think I may have to try one some day





> I believe the females still have them they mature but I don't think males do I could be wrong though its just going by pics I have seen


Adult females keep the blue fangs, adult males get pink fangs. They both lose the green color on the abdomen, besides the blue or pink fangs and the yellow rings on the legs they become mostly brown.
Here's a link to an adult female: http://www.insektenzucht.de/ 



> This is a species I'm very interested in....I looked around for some care info but didn't come up with much, so if anyone could point me in the right direction I'd greatly appreciate it.


Ephebopus cyanognathus belongs to the family of the Avicularinae (same as the Avicularia, Iridopelma, Pachistopelma and Tapinauchenius genus) but unlike other species of this family they are not arboreal but burrow instead. The natural habitad is French Guyana, some islands on the northern shore of South America. Grown up females reach a body length of 2 to 2.5 inches. Since they are burrowers you should keep them in a tank with at least 4 inches of substrate. They are also webbing a lot around the entrance to their burrow. Temperature should be at 75° to 80°F and humidity should be kept by at least 70% and should not exceed 90%. A good ventilation is required. It is normally a quite nervous and very fast T.

More info on the Ephebopus genus:

MARSHALL, S. D. & UETZ, G. W. (1990): The pedipalpal brush of Ephebopus sp. (Araneae, Theraphosidae): evidence of a new site for urticating hairs. Bull. Br. Arachnol. Soc. 8(4): 122-124.

WEST, R. C. & MARSHALL, S. D. (2000): Description of two new species of Ephebopus Simon, 1892. Arthropoda 8(2): 6-14.


----------



## stonemantis (May 4, 2005)

Nice T's. Nice big blue fangs. Kinda like me when I've had too many blue raspberry slurpies


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link pic Harry.... those are kick arse Ts :drool:


----------



## T-Harry (May 8, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link pic Harry.... those are kick arse Ts :drool:


You're wellcome.
Here are some more:
http://www.arachnophilia.de/spiders/ec90_u257_1053008468_b.jpg 
http://www.arachnophilia.de/spiders/ec90_u392_1075573384_b.jpg 
http://www.arachnophilia.de/spiders/ec90_u603_1065434795_b.jpg


----------

